# Smok V8 - Wattage Query



## Faheem777 (30/3/17)

Hi All

This may be a silly question but how do you work out what wattage the mod is firing at (assuming it's off a fully charged battery) for a given coil resistance? For example, if I use a 0.3ohm coil what wattage would the mod fire at? Or does he mod fire at 45w irrespective of coil resistance and reduces in wattage as the battery drains?

Stick Specs:
30-45W range
3.4-4.2V
20A Max continuous discharge 

Thanks


----------



## Stosta (30/3/17)

Faheem777 said:


> Hi All
> 
> This may be a silly question but how do you work out what wattage the mod is firing at (assuming it's off a fully charged battery) for a given coil resistance? For example, if I use a 0.3ohm coil what wattage would the mod fire at? Or does he mod fire at 45w irrespective of coil resistance and reduces in wattage as the battery drains?
> 
> ...


Is this a Smok Stick @Faheem777 ?

I don't know for sure but I think it would cap at 45W, so I think you're right in your assumption that it fires like that and drops as the battery starts dying.


----------



## Faheem777 (30/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Is this a Smok Stick @Faheem777 ?
> 
> I don't know for sure but I think it would cap at 45W, so I think you're right in your assumption that it fires like that and drops as the battery starts dying.



Yes @Stosta it's the Smok V8 stick


----------



## Smokyg (30/3/17)

W = A x V
V = A x R

With these 2 formula's you would be able to work out exactly the wattage that you are vaping at, if you can accurately measure the voltage that the device is pushing out at that time. Unfortunately the V8 Stick is unregulated so the voltage to the coil will drop as the battery drains.


----------



## Faheem777 (30/3/17)

@Smokyg

W = A x V
= 20A (fixed) x 4.2V (V at full battery 
= 84W 

But the mod has a wattage range of 30-45? Can you see my confusion?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (30/3/17)

Faheem777 said:


> @Smokyg
> 
> W = A x V
> = 20A (fixed) x 4.2V (V at full battery
> ...


We currently only know the voltage of a full battery and the resistance of the coil... Thus :

A = V/R 
A = 4.2/0.5
A = 8.4

W = A x V
W = 8.4 x 4.2
W = 35.28 

This is assuming you have a 100% fully charged battery and running a 0.5Ohm coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777 (30/3/17)

Smokyg said:


> We currently only know the voltage of a full battery and the resistance of the coil... Thus :
> 
> A = V/R
> A = 4.2/0.5
> ...



But the mod works at 20A continuous discharge. If my understanding is correct, Amps is fixed and not variable. So the above calc would not apply?


----------



## Anneries (30/3/17)

Faheem777 said:


> But the mod works at 20A continuous discharge. If my understanding is correct, Amps is fixed and not variable. So the above calc would not apply?



That 20A continuous discharge is the safety rating for the current draw. Thus, do not exceed 20A draw on the mod. Same as Samsung 25R batteries.


----------



## Mark121m (30/3/17)

I.measure the ijust2 battery hit at 66/68watts
SmokV8 stick not sure but could be similar


----------



## Faheem777 (30/3/17)

Anneries said:


> That 20A continuous discharge is the safety rating for the current draw. Thus, do not exceed 20A draw on the mod. Same as Samsung 25R batteries.



Ahh I see. Did not understand what that meant. Thanks man


----------

